# Standing at Stud Invincible Proof



## Invincible Proof arabians (Jul 29, 2013)

14 yr old son of NF Proof+/ and Galiope
Invincible Proof Arabian
He has never bred before but as far as I know he is the only stallion by NF Proof +/ left. extremly tame, sweet, stands 14.3 and is chestnut with almost his dad's exact face stripe. stud fee negotiable.
i am possibly looking to breed to get my own foal from him.

he is my first and only horse. so if you have any questions i will do my best to answer them all.

Send PM for more info...

.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum... and happy advertising.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Can we see pics?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

We would love to see some pictures! Do you ride him? Looks like he was started on the track, but has no show record.

Nancy


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

SInce you are standing him at stud , i hope you have had him tested for inheritable disease that pass to off spring. 1/4 have hypp arabs have CA.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum
Looks like you stallion is straight Polish, no Bask, could be a good outcross for the many Bask- bred mares here.
What, apart from being started on the track, as he should have, given his breeding, has he done?

Oh, yeah, iron rule on this forum, no Arabian is being introduced here without pictures....;-)


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Pictures please .


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm a bit confused about the fact he's your first horse, a stallion, and you plan on standing him? And he's 14 and never been bred?

And yes pictures!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

My questions would be - if I had a mare to breed to him, what experience have you with breeding? What are you facilites for keeping visiting mares? Have you extremely good insurance, for visiting mares? Will you be offering live cover or shipped semen? 

It is usual, to test a stallion on your own mares, before standing them at stud. This would give others an idea of how he produces. 

Lizzie


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Forgot to add. Have you a contract, so as not to run into problems later?

Lizzie


----------

